# Last Activity not always seen



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I noticed on some people who have not been here for a while, when I look at their profile, I don't see a "Last Activity" notice.

On other people, I do see that, even if they haven't been here for 4 years or more (before the password crash happened about 1 1/2 years ago). 

Is there a reason for the lack of Last Activity on some people?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I have noticed the same. Was reading some threads from an old member (jellybeans) and noticed she had no last activity. Many more like that.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I noticed on some people who have not been here for a while, when I look at their profile, I don't see a "Last Activity" notice.
> 
> On other people, I do see that, even if they haven't been here for 4 years or more (before the password crash happened about 1 1/2 years ago).
> 
> Is there a reason for the lack of Last Activity on some people?


I wouldn't trust it anyway. One day last week it had me logging in at 4 in the morning when I know good and well I was asleep and that the last time I actually logged in was quite a few days before that.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

With Invisible Mode turned on that gets suppressed.

ETA: I think.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> With Invisible Mode turned on that gets suppressed.
> 
> ETA: I think.


I use it as I often have other tabs open and am more or less just browsing the forums.


----------

